# Swag Portable Bandsaw Stand Debris Container



## Tmate (Jul 8, 2021)

I finally got tired of constantly having to sweep up the area surrounding my Swag saw stand on my workbench.  The solution was to bolt down an 18" x 24" pet cage pan under it.


----------



## twooldvolvos (Jul 13, 2021)

So that's where the world's supply of SB steady rests are!  They are like hens teeth to find.  Nice project by the way.


----------

